# Favorite People on FA (and why)



## Get-dancing (Oct 4, 2008)

-


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 4, 2008)

Alright.

*Narse*
Awesome artist.  Love his style.

*AgroAntirrhopus*
Another great artist.  Also like his style.

*Dragoneer* [obligatory]
Yet another great artist.

What I can think of for right now.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 4, 2008)

*DarkTalbain*:
Open and welcoming

*Erro*:
<3

*Adrinoma*:
Always makes me laugh

*Takumi_L*:
Wof wof.

_Amidoinitrite?_


----------



## eternal_flare (Oct 4, 2008)

Okay....

SharkTheRaptor : he's simply awesome, period. :3
LizardKing : No idea why, still...
Kaa : I have brand loyalty, eh. .<_<.
and much more...


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 4, 2008)

ramsay_baggins- She is Da seks        (By this point, I'm just a creeper lol)

Cearux -He is Da seks

Lukar -Random conversations of awesomeness

Mr_foxx-He is Da seks

Kimmerset-.....Foreskin ^_^.

pheonix-He is Da seks

David M. Awesome-* he is made of hat juice....bitch*

NekoFox08-He is DEFINITELY da Seks

Cearux- Snuggle

Midi Bear - Because your Epic fail for no reason lol


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 4, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> Midi Bear - Because your Epic fail for no reason lol


Why me? 

HumanLombax: I just adore Lombaxs. It's refreshing to see one.

 ramsay_baggins: Accent and charm.

 David M. Awesome: Self-explanatory name.

 Kimmerset: Purely for his "50 things you actually like about your life" thread. Not just the foreskin.

 Jonnaius: Cute and cuddly.

There are more.. I just can't think of them right now due to the fact that my mind lacks the capacity to recall them.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 4, 2008)

*Mr Foxx* - My lil' furry bro.

*(Year_of_the_Fox) Kit* - Shy fellow kitty friend

*Nekofox08* - Sooooo hot, in so many ways

*AlexX *- Tactical genius

*SirRob* - Awesome Fox fighter

*Taefaros* - Random funny friend

*Ty & Darkdy* - Two for one :3

*Aude* - My real life and online awesome furry friend

*David M. Awesome* - Well he's just awesome @,@

*Kittenadmin* - Happy fellow cat 

*Cj*-*thebugfox* - Awesome comic artist and friend

*Ravingroo* - w00t 

*Yoshistar* - Brawl buddy!

*Project*_*X* - Another Brawl buddy!

*Soren* - And another Brawl buddy!

*E*-*Mannor* - Debate rival

*Smurgen* - Loves you!!!

*South_Syde_Fox* - Cool friend ;3

*Moogle* - Happy go lucky Brawl buddy

*Blaushepherd* - Fello MGS fan

*Lonelyfox* - Prodigy

*Grimfang* - Always something up his sleeve ^__^

*Velnor* - Artist and random IMer
(There's alot more but im too lazy)


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 4, 2008)

HumanLombax - cool and gorgeous =P

Midi Bear - facial expressions, accents and general awesomeness

Jonnaius - teh dreamz!

Grimfang - cute and funny ^_^ Awesome ears hat =P

Takumi - also cute and funny and a really ncie guy (from what I've seen =P)

You know what, there are loads... I can't choose!


----------



## Kume (Oct 4, 2008)

Cearux- Love him!
HumanLombax-Hes a cool cat, and i LOVE ratchet and clank
Midi Bear- Because hes Midi, thats why 
Silibus- Hes my kitty bro. My one true friend. He keeps nothing from me.

The list could grow, who knows?


----------



## Cero (Oct 4, 2008)

Shark_The_Raptor - Because he's a great artist, I love his style and he's just a nice guy. Also I'm a fanboi :3

Grimfang - He's always real polite and nice to me :3

Clafier - She is an amazing artist, and I am a lowly fanboi 

Rilvor - Guess he's not on FA much (or at least, not the forums) but I'll always like him, though he may not return the favor.

Zanzer - Always fun to be around.

David M. Awesome - Sexual innuendos can be so much fun 

Also _most_ of the other holegans.


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 4, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Why me?
> 
> HumanLombax: I just adore Lombaxs. It's refreshing to see one.




lol...Facial expression ^_^


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 4, 2008)

Guest: Banned and yet unaffected. Forever in the shadows, never seen, never heard, but ever watching.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 4, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> HumanLombax: I just adore Lombaxs. It's refreshing to see one.



So I herd u liek lombacks.


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 4, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> So I herd u liek lombacks.











Mehbe


----------



## Azure (Oct 4, 2008)

I have no favorite people on this website.  You all pretty much suck ass, honestly.  And I'm going to make a prediction here, this thread will turn into a *glomp* and *snuggle* fest.  It kind of has already.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 4, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I have no favorite people on this website.  You all pretty much suck ass, honestly.  And I'm going to make a prediction here, this thread will turn into a *glomp* and *snuggle* fest.  It kind of has already.



Poor Azure.  Why so bitter?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 4, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> And I'm going to make a prediction here, this thread will turn into a *glomp* and *snuggle* fest.  It kind of has already.



Kind of? This was a sycophant's wet dream right from the first post.  Rampant asskissery.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 4, 2008)

HumanLombax: Because of delicious irony that no one on this board will never know.

Zorro101: For saying he'd miss me if I bailed from the boards.

Nylak: For being a great artist & making otters look sexy.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 4, 2008)

I have such people (and because)


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 4, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I have no favorite people on this website.  You all pretty much suck ass, honestly.  And I'm going to make a prediction here, this thread will turn into a *glomp* and *snuggle* fest.  It kind of has already.



My favourite person is Azu...Oh, hello there. 

Really though, who is my favourite person? I'm pretty sure anyone I remotely care about knows already.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 4, 2008)

umm Phil?


----------



## bane233 (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/reikonova/ because he's always nice and he comment's on all my stuff.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mystkatodark because he's always posting journals that make me LMAO!

there is more but i can't find their pages T.T


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 4, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> My favourite person is Azu...Oh, hello there.
> 
> Really though, who is my favourite person? I'm pretty sure anyone I remotely care about knows already.



You never call!! ;_;


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 4, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I have no favorite people on this website.  You all pretty much suck ass, honestly.  And I'm going to make a prediction here, this thread will turn into a *glomp* and *snuggle* fest.  It kind of has already.


*AzurePhoenix*

*Nameless: *<3

*Takumi_L: *Yay?

*AlexInsane: *Constantly owning people.

*LonelyFox: *Needs a hug.

*Lombax: *Posts are lulz.
*
Rose Hurro*: Always good for a laugh, if only for poor debating skillz.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm gonna have to basically second what Azure said, except it's also basically to dis people as being your favorite source of masturbation lulz. So in that regard, pretty much everyone here is my favorite. Artists, philosophers, boylovers, _all_ queers.


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 4, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> *AzurePhoenix*
> 
> *Lombax: *Posts are lulz.





Telnac said:


> HumanLombax: Because of delicious irony that no one on this board will never know.





Tycho The Itinerant said:


> So I herd u liek lombacks.





Mr_foxx said:


> HumanLombax-Hes a cool cat, and i LOVE ratchet and clank





ramsay_baggins said:


> HumanLombax - cool and gorgeous =P





Cearux said:


> Favorite people on Fa and why...
> 
> *Human Lombax*
> Cearux: Hey man, whats up?
> ...



(lol...FTW ^_^)



Midi Bear said:


> HumanLombax: I just adore Lombaxs. It's refreshing to see one.





NekoFox08 said:


> HumanLombax: one side of him freaks me out, but he's just plain friendly, and cool





heheheh.... Luv.... I gots it ^_^


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 4, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Kind of? This was a sycophant's wet dream right from the first post.  Rampant asskissery.



I was thinking circle jerk.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 4, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> I was thinking circle jerk.



I vote this ^ 

Or an orgy. Then both would be included


----------



## bane233 (Oct 4, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I vote this ^
> 
> Or an orgy. Then both would be included


i second that! XD


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 4, 2008)

Why does a sycophantic hugfest have to be a bad thing? ;__;


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm much more preferential to circle jerks than orgies. Only recently was the question raised in my mind, but how fulfilling could an orgy really be?

anyway...
Hah, thanks to the 3 who mentioned me.
I couldn't name them all, but I'll throw a few names out.


DavidMAwesome: Because I hate life, but I feel a little bit better when I read David's posts here. Also: He's been a major +ARTSKILL to my art powers with his hel in OC, and he never makes fun of my art

SharkTheRaptor: Decent, honest guy and an awesome artist.

Xipoid: Interesting and amusing guy, and I enjoy his works.

Huey: One of the nicest guys I know here. He's even really nice in taunting me over brawl, even when I get destroyed.


That's the best I can manage.. foggy-headedness, yay


----------



## Cearux (Oct 4, 2008)

Favorite people on Fa and why...

*Human Lombax*
Cearux: Hey man, whats up?
HumanLombax: Not yiffing.
Cearux: OMG NO WAI! *Passes out*

*Silibus*
Because he's cool

*Mr.Foxx*
Because he has a fancy av.

*Lillie Charllotte*
Because he likes rave parties and doesn't do any of the underground drugs associated with such parties

wtf I did it >.>


----------



## Takun (Oct 4, 2008)

I hope you are all happy, for every person who didn't mention me I cut myself.

















For those who did I cut myself _twice_ just to feel alive.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 4, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> I was thinking circle jerk.



Where do we sign up


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 4, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Where do we sign up


.... O_O"


----------



## Kajet (Oct 4, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Where do we sign up



*sets up a lube and sign up stand, $50 a pop*


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 4, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> For those who did I cut myself _twice_ just to feel alive.



_*TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L *_


----------



## Takun (Oct 4, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> _*TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L TAKUMI_L *_




;__;


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 4, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> ;__;



<3





















...Takumi_L


----------



## bane233 (Oct 4, 2008)

EDIT: never mind to was to evil


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 4, 2008)

amazing, the only people here who like me, only like me cause I'm... "hot"? that sucks 0_o

LonelyFox: cause he's a horny lil' bugger
Arbiter: dunno wtf happened to him, but he was like, my fav guy on here
Silibus: friendly... sometimes too friendly 0_0' lol, and cute
HumanLombax: one side of him freaks me out, but he's just plain friendly, and cool
AzurePhoenix: very hateful at times, but sometimes I wanna squeeze the FUCK out of him! (also, his avi)
Nargle: she's too smart for this forum... I've never seen her get in a fight with anyone. etc.
Erro: supportive and cool!
Zorro101: because he's cool... edited: because he broke my only hope that someone on here would like me for a different reason other than my looks TT____TT

and anyone else I haven't mentioned, sry ^_^


----------



## Zorro101 (Oct 4, 2008)

Telnac! - Because he is SUCH a cool person And one of the first people i talked to over the forums and because i would miss him if he left 

NekoFox08 - He was my first friend on FA and I love talking to him!!! HES SOO SWEET 



EDIT:.......and cute


----------



## Cearux (Oct 4, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> ;__;


 

Forgot to add one. 

*Takumi_L*

I've lol'd  so many times from reading some of his posts.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 4, 2008)

Zorro101 said:


> Telnac! - Because he is SUCH a cool person And one of the first people i talked to over the forums and because i would miss him if he left
> 
> NekoFox08 - He was my first friend on FA and I love talking to him!!! HES SOO SWEET
> 
> ...



AUGH! I must edit my previous post of one person (aka you!) liking me on the forums for reasons other than my looks! >.<


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 4, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> AUGH! I must edit my previous post of one person (aka you!) liking me on the forums for reasons other than my looks! >.<


~___~ If you'd chat with me I'd get to know you better...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 4, 2008)

Silibus said:


> ~___~ If you'd chat with me I'd get to know you better...


if my msn worked, than I'd chat with you! I hate PM chatting... no offense.


----------



## Cearux (Oct 4, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> if my msn worked, than I'd chat with you! I hate PM chatting... no offense.


 
use meebo.com


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 4, 2008)

Cearux said:


> use meebo.com


I downloaded that piece of crap once... the outcome wasn't good...

oh, I forgot to mention Cearux for being part dolphin... I love dolphins


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 4, 2008)

I honestly don't have much appreciation for people but.
*Mr_Foxx* 
'Cause he gave me a suprise of a lifetime

*Cearux*
Because he's an awesome artist and he cannot stop impressing me.
:3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 4, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> if my msn worked, than I'd chat with you! I hate PM chatting... no offense.


None taken, it takes forever. Im sorry if it seems like I only like you for your looks, T_T you seem interesting by the way you talk on the forums and I still want to get to know you more. You being hot is just a huge plus. .///.


----------



## Cearux (Oct 4, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I downloaded that piece of crap once... the outcome wasn't good...
> 
> oh, I forgot to mention Cearux for being part dolphin... I love dolphins


 
Dude, meebo is free online dont have to download anything... it just hosts chat clients on the page so you dont have to download them 

also, I forgot to Mention NekoFox for being... a fancy fox


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 4, 2008)

Silibus said:


> None taken, it takes forever. Im sorry if it seems like I only like you for your looks, T_T you seem interesting by the way you talk on the forums and I still want to get to know you more. You being hot is just a huge plus. .///.


normally being called hot is flattering, and makes me feel good, but after countless "you're hot, let's talk" or "you're hot, are you interested in webcam sex?" (yes, I've gotten that soooo many times -.-) it ruins the special feeling xD

and I'll try getting on MSN tonight... if it doesn't freeze my computer again



			
				cearux said:
			
		

> Dude, meebo is free online dont have to download anything... it just hosts chat clients on the page so you dont have to download them


 sry, I say download so much. I never liked it. I wish I could stick with yahoo, but that doesn't work either


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 4, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> normally being called hot is flattering, and makes me feel good, but after countless "you're hot, let's talk" or "you're hot, are you interested in webcam sex?" (yes, I've gotten that soooo many times -.-) it ruins the special feeling xD
> 
> and I'll try getting on MSN tonight... if it doesn't freeze my computer again


Web...cam? [Shivers] ~,~ I definately wont do that... Im sorry.


----------



## Aden (Oct 4, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I have no favorite people on this website.  You all pretty much suck ass, honestly.  And I'm going to make a prediction here, this thread will turn into a *glomp* and *snuggle* fest.  It kind of has already.



But ilu Azure :C


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 4, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I have no favorite people on this website.  You all pretty much suck ass, honestly.  And I'm going to make a prediction here, this thread will turn into a *glomp* and *snuggle* fest.  It kind of has already.



Oh, Azure.  You're one of my favorites too.  *glomps and snuggles him*  Oh, your prediction proved true.  :3


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 4, 2008)

All of the old Holegan crew. You know who you are. <3

Special mention goes to:

*Grimfang*. Pretty much the coolest guy ever. It always brightens my day to get to talk to him. Oh yeah, and I'm totally hot for him, forgot to mention.

My *Arc*. <3 Team Awesome member.

*Huey*. One hell of a guy. Team Awesome member.

*Azure*. Fellow RAGE master and the fourth Team Awesome member.

*Adelio Altomar*. He's my twin brother, believe it or not.

*NekoFox*. And not just because he's sexy (as I have no idea what the fuck he looks like). I'm just hard on him because the kid's got some potential and I like him.

*Easog*. You were always one of my favourites. <3

Also, everyone in the Five Thousand club, which I am now a part of, FUCK YEAH


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> *Adelio Altomar*. He's my twin brother, believe it or not.



Didn't you have a triplet brother here too?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 4, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Didn't you have a triplet brother here too?



No.


----------



## Takun (Oct 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No.



I copied you two for awhile.  YOU DON'T REMEMBER?! =C

haha


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 4, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I copied you two for awhile.  YOU DON'T REMEMBER?! =C
> 
> haha



Yeah, but Adelio and I are actually brothers. You just wish you were as cool as us. C:


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 4, 2008)

They know who they are


----------



## Takun (Oct 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yeah, but Adelio and I are actually brothers. You just wish you were as cool as us. C:



I'm not your brother? =C


----------



## Azure (Oct 4, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Poor Azure.  Why so bitter?


Why not?


Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Kind of? This was a sycophant's wet dream right from the first post. Rampant asskissery.


Yeah, just another megabyte of two of brown nosing by FA users you've never ever heard of till now.  I don't even know who the fuck half of these people are about.  It's just a sea of 08's, and not even early 08.


nameless_ermine said:


> My favourite person is Azu...Oh, hello there.
> 
> Really though, who is my favourite person? I'm pretty sure anyone I remotely care about knows already.


I know...you broke my heart ;-;.



HumanLombax said:


> (lol...FTW ^_^)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who the fuck are you?



Hanazawa said:


> I was thinking circle jerk.


Yeah that too.



NekoFox08 said:


> AzurePhoenix: very hateful at times, but sometimes I wanna squeeze the FUCK out of him! (also, his avi)


At times?  Like all the time?  Also, why do you want to squeeze me?



Aden said:


> But ilu Azure :C


I know, it must be the ears.


Shark_the_raptor said:


> Oh, Azure. You're one of my favorites too. *glomps and snuggles him* Oh, your prediction proved true. :3


You're only hugging me to absorb my post count!  AWAY FOUL DEMON!!!



David M. Awesome said:


> All of the old Holegan crew. You know who you are. <3
> *Azure*. Fellow RAGE master and the fourth Team Awesome member.
> Also, everyone in the Five Thousand club, which I am now a part of, FUCK YEAH


Word up homie, welcome to the club.  We run dis bitch!



Nocturne said:


> They know who they are



*\m/*​


----------



## Takun (Oct 4, 2008)

Early 08 fuck yeah?


----------



## Azure (Oct 4, 2008)

For you, double plus fuck yeah.


----------



## bane233 (Oct 4, 2008)

and StainMcGorver


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 4, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I'm not your brother? =C



Blood brothers don't count. <3


----------



## Anakronox (Oct 4, 2008)

Favorite person on FA is just another way of saying "please just point me towards the cool kids, browsing bugs me too!"

I am happy to oblige:

Favorite person on FA:

*Mahrkale* because she's cool.
*Chibi-marrow* because her art rocks your socks off.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Oct 4, 2008)

*Captain Q*: He's seriously a wonderful and kind guy to talk and hang with, he has great insight on art, anatomy, etc, and he is usually always willing to help in most ways.

*Ryoku*: He's pretty much like a brother now, a very close friend, near mirror images in ways, it just feels weird not talking or conversing with him over a period of time.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 4, 2008)

I forgot to mention *Xipoid*. He's the smartest, most dashing guy on this whole site. I could go on but I'll try to contain swooning.


----------



## Autumnal (Oct 4, 2008)

*Autumn:* that person nobody's heard of but is fucking awesome anyway.


----------



## Aden (Oct 4, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> They know who they are



Is it...is it me? o..o

\Also, apparently I'm juuuust not special enough to be anyone's favorite at all. :C
\\Craawwwwling iiiiiiiinn my skiiiiiiinn...


----------



## Hackfox (Oct 4, 2008)

These are my top faves...not in order lol.

Ecs Husky - Talked to him though a big part of his life and knows more about me than anyone on here.

Grim - My pimp that I will gladly be a bitch to XD

Lonely - Sexeh beast. Need I say Moar?

Magikian - He is my Hot, Hot secks

Nalo - A cool kid in the KKK (kool kid klub) 

Project X - As young jeezy would say..."You still catch me in the projectX Fucking with them hoes" ( I know it spelled projects, it just makes me think of him lol)

Selth_Blackwings - A rape dragon.

Alblaka - Fun, fun, fun... :3

MidiBear - I'd hit that. XD

Hackfox - I love that kid.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 4, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You're only hugging me to absorb my post count!  AWAY FOUL DEMON!!!



Oh shi-  My plan is foiled.  Still <3 Azure.


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 4, 2008)

My favorites know who they are....maybe. Considering I rarely let on anyway. Although those special people I've told.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 4, 2008)

I see what you did there.





Also: What, no one likes Guest?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 4, 2008)

Guest uses up too much of our bandwidth. >:C


----------



## Monak (Oct 4, 2008)

Forum: 
Midi , because hes kick ass.

Main Site:
Wonderduck , because he is an awesome artist and doesn't let it go to his head.
Tremaine , because his artwork lead me to the fandom , and made me realize I wasn't the only one out there.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 4, 2008)

The only people I like on here are the ones that would consider giving me head.

Oh wait, that's right, there aren't any.

OHSHI-


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd consider it, but only if I got to bang you afterward.


----------



## Hackfox (Oct 4, 2008)

I would not say nobody does...*looks at pic of you* OMG! UGH! SICK MAN! YUCK!

lol jk i never seen u but im not gay but hrmm...ur nice?  sooooooo...If I were gay then i would say sure XDDD


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 4, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> The only people I like on here are the ones that would consider giving me head.
> 
> Oh wait, that's right, there aren't any.
> 
> OHSHI-



I would.  *wink wink*  You just need to put on this Guilmon suit that I 'borrowed' from David.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 4, 2008)

Seems like an odd thing to declare that an artist (who you may or may not have spoken a single word to in your entire life and recieved a response) as a "favorite person".  I don't know the people usually, I just like their work.  I wouldn't know, say, Richard Foley or Adam Wan or darknek0gami (Gami Cross? I dunno) from Adam in real life and I've never said word one to any of them about ANYTHING.  I just like their work.  If that's the only criterion people use when picking favorite people (their work caters to your tastes), that's pretty sad.  (Though since people have demonstrated similar behaviors towards movie, TV and music celebrities IRL for quite some time now, I can't honestly say it surprises me.)


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'd consider it, but only if I got to bang you afterward.



MAH BOIII, DAVID'S COCK IS WHAT ALL TRUE WARRIORS STRIVE FOR!

Thanks for the fap fodder. That'll keep me going all week long. <3


----------



## Tycho (Oct 4, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> MAH BOIII, DAVID'S COCK IS WHAT ALL TRUE WARRIORS STRIVE FOR!



I thought all true warriors strive for Kimmerset's fo... never mind.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 4, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I would.  *wink wink*  You just need to put on this Guilmon suit that I 'borrowed' from David.



Haha, that old thing. I hope you've cleaned it.



AlexInsane said:


> MAH BOIII, DAVID'S COCK IS WHAT ALL TRUE WARRIORS STRIVE FOR!
> 
> Thanks for the fap fodder. That'll keep me going all week long. <3



I aim to please.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 4, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Seems like an odd thing to declare that an artist (who you may or may not have spoken a single word to in your entire life and recieved a response) as a "favorite person".  I don't know the people usually, I just like their work.  I wouldn't know, say, Richard Foley or Adam Wan or darknek0gami (Gami Cross? I dunno) from Adam in real life and I've never said word one to any of them about ANYTHING.  I just like their work.  If that's the only criterion people use when picking favorite people (their work caters to your tastes), that's pretty sad.  (Though since people have demonstrated similar behaviors towards movie, TV and music celebrities IRL for quite some time now, I can't honestly say it surprises me.)



Yeah, too bad, I've spoken to Dragoneer and Agro.  Dragoneer on here, and Agro on FA.  Only one I've not had the pleasure to exchange words with is Narse.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 4, 2008)

Should possibly be a "Least favourite people on FA" for the lulz.


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 4, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> I see what you did there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's because Guest is far too hardcore to care.  People say nothing, because they know Guest knows already.  It is the fate of the anonymous to be loved but silent. :'(


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 5, 2008)

My favorite people are:
Silibus: He's my best friend here, he's the one who helped me become comfortable about being a fur and what not.
Grimfang: He's cool and writes poetry too.
David M. Awesome: BUSTA WOLF!!!
FelixRj: He has some nice ink arts.
tanukiyasha: He's funny and just really cool with a lot of skill.
Savvy: Crazy vampire fur, what else is there to say.
Vale_Wolf: Insane wolf who I just love messing with.

I've have plenty others that I would mention but it would be way too long, thats it for my list


----------



## Telnac (Oct 5, 2008)

Aden said:


> Is it...is it me? o..o
> 
> \Also, apparently I'm juuuust not special enough to be anyone's favorite at all. :C
> \\Craawwwwling iiiiiiiinn my skiiiiiiinn...


Aden, you easily have one of my favorite avatars.  I hope that helps.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Haha, that old thing. I hope you've cleaned it.



Yeah, I hope so too. I wouldn't want to have to fight the family of pubic lice living in it just so I could wear the damn thing...


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 5, 2008)

ShadowKnuckles is pretty cool.


----------



## Azure (Oct 5, 2008)

Why did you change your name?


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 5, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Why did you change your name?


Dang, they found me.

Anyway: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/476563/ (read my reply to first comment)


----------



## Tycho (Oct 5, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Yeah, too bad, I've spoken to Dragoneer and Agro.  Dragoneer on here, and Agro on FA.  Only one I've not had the pleasure to exchange words with is Narse.



Well, I've talked (BRIEFLY) with Dragoneer on IRC, but I can't truthfully say I KNOW him enough for him to be a "favorite" person.  I'm guessing you've exchanged words with Dragoneer a great many times or you wouldn't be labeling him as a "favorite".


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 5, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Didn't you have a triplet brother here too?


wait... are you sure I didn't mention it? I'm not sure myself if I mentioned it on these forums...

also, did I mention David M. Awesome for mutual differences... yet that's what brings us closer together... I mean really close, like some weird Siamese twin of mine... yea

we will always be together David... always


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 5, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> wait... are you sure I didn't mention it? I'm not sure myself if I mentioned it on these forums...
> 
> also, did I mention David M. Awesome for mutual differences... yet that's what brings us closer together... I mean really close, like some weird Siamese twin of mine... yea
> 
> we will always be together David... always



Do you like coffee?


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 5, 2008)

I guess since Tycho raised the issue..

I'll raise another one. I don't really have 'favorite' or 'best' people. Maybe especially <3'd. So, I guess it's more of some kind of adoration, rather than a favorite person.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Do you like coffee?


Rye or pumpernickel?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 5, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> Rye or pumpernickel?



...uh, what? Those are BREADS.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...uh, what? Those are BREADS.


what's sad, is I realized that after I googled it... those words just jumped in my head, and it sounded like coffee brands... so yea 0_o


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 5, 2008)

Coffee bread sound delicious.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 5, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Coffee bread sound delicious.


do those exist?! I must try it! it sounds delicious


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 5, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> Rye or pumpernickel?



I take it that you don't like coffee, then.

We'll find some other excuse to hang out. 8)


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I take it that you don't like coffee, then.
> 
> We'll find some other excuse to hang out. 8)



"Excuse to hang out" is code for "reason for me to yiff you".

You don't fool me, David, you randy bastard.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I take it that you don't like coffee, then.
> 
> We'll find some other excuse to hang out. 8)


at a furry con! during a fur pile!.... the bad kind of furpile!


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 5, 2008)

I never yiff on a first date.



NekoFox08 said:


> at a furry con! during a fur pile!.... the bad kind of furpile!



Something closer in the future and less expensive than that.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I never yiff on a first date.


Really? You seemed rather keen on it when we went out last night....


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Something closer in the future and less expensive than that.


I don't want to hang out with someone too cheap too pay $45 for his boyfr.... friend



			
				AlexInsane said:
			
		

> Really? You seemed rather keen on it when we went out last night....


 why haven't you told me this david? are you TRYING to break my heart?! TT___TT


----------



## Tycho (Oct 5, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> at a furry con! during a fur pile!.... the bad kind of furpile!



There's a good kind?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 5, 2008)

You mean when I picked you up on the street corner, Alex? Hey, at least I paid you.



NekoFox08 said:


> I don't want to hang out with someone too cheap too pay $45 for his boyfr.... friend
> 
> why haven't you told me this david? are you TRYING to break my heart?! TT___TT



I thought they were more expensive than that.

Plus, driving.

Plus they don't come around that often. :roll:

Also, no, just your face. 8D


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You mean when I picked you up on the street corner? Hey, at least I paid you.



PAY ME MY CHILD SUPPORT, BITCH. >=(


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> There's a good kind?


it's for the media 



			
				David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> I thought they were more expensive than that.
> 
> Plus, driving.
> 
> ...


 driving... of course! *facepalm* the one thing I don't know how to do! >.<


----------



## Azure (Oct 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> There's a good kind?


Yeah, wat?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 5, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> PAY ME MY CHILD SUPPORT, BITCH. >=(



Never.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 5, 2008)

When the FUCK did we get children?!... WHO'S children?! *abandons family*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 5, 2008)

There's only 1 person here on FAF that I really like (not goin to say who), since s/he is the only FAFer that I talk to on IM.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 5, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> driving... of course! *facepalm* the one thing I don't know how to do! >.<



I wouldn't mind driving out to Glendale some weekend for some furry fury.



NekoFox08 said:


> When the FUCK did we get children?!... WHO'S children?!



I'm sorry, I'll confess.

YOU'RE MY DAUGHTER.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> There's only 1 person here on FAF that I really like (not goin to say who), since s/he is the only FAFer that I talk to on IM.



Is it Paul Revere? I bet it's Paul Revere.  Is it? Huh? Huh? Are you IM'ing with Paul Revere?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I wouldn't mind driving out to Glendale some weekend for some furry fury.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this puts my whole perspective of reality into question... but who cares? can't wait for that furry fury!


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm sorry, I'll confess.
> 
> YOU'RE MY DAUGHTER.



HOLY FUCK

Your daughter has a penis? 

See you on Jerry, man.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Is it Paul Revere? I bet it's Paul Revere.  Is it? Huh? Huh? Are you IM'ing with Paul Revere?



No, it's someone you probably don't know. It's not someone that's banned.


----------



## Azure (Oct 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Is it Paul Revere? I bet it's Paul Revere.  Is it? Huh? Huh? Are you IM'ing with Paul Revere?


I miss Paul.  Wonky sunuvabitch.  I can't begin to fill his conspiracy theory shoes, nor his rampant, misguided conservatism.  I simply haven't the heart.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 5, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> HOLY FUCK
> 
> Your daughter has a penis?
> 
> See you on Jerry, man.


not much of one... OH! did you see what I did there? I torched my own ass! 

but hey, none of you shall ever know my true size >=3


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 5, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> this puts my whole perspective of reality into question... but who cares? can't wait for that furry fury!



Pick a date.



NekoFox08 said:


> not much of one... OH! did you see what I did there? I torched my own ass!
> 
> but hey, none of you shall ever know my true size >=3



Furry fury.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Pick a date.



in deaths dateless night, when the moon shines brighter than the sun, and flames of my loins burn brighter than the moon... you will know then


----------



## Tycho (Oct 5, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> in deaths dateless night, when the moon shines brighter than the sun, and flames of my loins burn brighter than the moon... you will know then



I felt a synapse in my brain explode violently as I was reading that.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I felt a synapse in my brain violently explode when I read that.


random words just came out...


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 5, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> in deaths dateless night, when the moon shines brighter than the sun, and flames of my loins burn brighter than the moon... you will know then



If you don't want to just say so. I won't take offense.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> If you don't want to just say so. I won't take offense.


lol, I just wanna meet everyone at a con. and if anything, you'll never catch me in arizona... I've been contemplating for years of how to escape arizona, and live in chicago or san fransisco... we all know why I'd choose san fransisco


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 5, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> lol, I just wanna meet everyone at a con. and if anything, you'll never catch me in arizona... I've been contemplating for years of how to escape arizona, and live in chicago or san fransisco... we all know why I'd choose san fransisco



You're such a fag.

In more ways than one.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You're such a fag.
> 
> In more ways than one.


oh, why thank you ^_~ 

hell, I won't go around wearing a white suit, with tight snake camo pants, and boots, with a pink bandanna around my neck. unless I get sucked into the fad


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 5, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh, why thank you ^_~
> 
> hell, I won't go around wearing a white suit, with tight snake camo pants, and boots, with a pink bandanna around my neck. unless I get sucked into the fad



I wouldn't be surprised if you started.

Protip: Don't move to San Francisco unless you want to get AIDS.


----------



## Takun (Oct 5, 2008)

Holy fuck.  Alex your new avatar kicks ass.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 5, 2008)

It took whole 3 pages to deviate into sex talk? Someone's slipping...


----------



## Bambi (Oct 5, 2008)

Favorite People?

AzurePhoenix - He'll straight up deck you with logic and lulz. 

Takumi - Smart, laid back, funf! 

Tycho - Yeah. He'll combo kick you with maturity. 

Wolf-Bone - He's a writer, I'm a writer; I like reading what he says! 

Thomas - He knows who he is.  ... it's the shades too!

There are too many others to list, but yeah. These where the most notable.

(Also, note the naivity; knowing these people here and in person are two, very different things. Till' now, they're win.)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 5, 2008)

NekoFox08- Your avatar's a little too hot.
HumanLombax- Lombax
LilShock- Yet another of the few lombaxes around.

All you elses suck!


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 5, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Holy fuck.  Alex your new avatar kicks ass.



I'M AN ANGRY VAMPIRE BEAR THING.

I think.


----------



## Jonnaius (Oct 5, 2008)

*Ramsay*: Cos of her blue bikini, and her new leather one in my last dream. O.O

*Midi*: For saying i'm cute and cuddly, and for having such awesome hair.

*Lonely_Fox*: For such an awesome avatar, and comments - and for invading my head.

If you're in my dream, I luvs yu. XD Basically.


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 5, 2008)

Easog: He knows why- plus he is the person who guided me to this strange and frightening world...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Well, I've talked (BRIEFLY) with Dragoneer on IRC, but I can't truthfully say I KNOW him enough for him to be a "favorite" person.  I'm guessing you've exchanged words with Dragoneer a great many times or you wouldn't be labeling him as a "favorite".



No, not really.  It was only a few times.  >.-.>



NekoFox08 said:


> not much of one... OH! did you see what I did there? I torched my own ass!
> 
> but hey, none of you shall ever know my true size >=3



I beg to differ.  *wink wink*


----------



## Kume (Oct 5, 2008)

My List grew

Nekofox- Just too cute
Midi- Awesome guy
HumanLombax- Helpful guy, and sexeh!
Cearux- Dead sexy 
RavingRoo- I dont care that he hurt me, hes still a good guy deep down inside
Silibus- Hes like my furry brother ^_^ Hes helped me so much
Velnor-He is also a very good guy
AzurePhoenix- Cause hes the coolest asshole around
LonelyFox- Cutest avi in town
Mr.Fox- Stole meh name!!
And...... I think thats it


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 5, 2008)

oh yea, I forgot to mention you mr. foxx ^_^


----------



## Nanakisan (Oct 5, 2008)

no love for me T_T
come on i bring laughs and smut to FA that is actually funny at least laugh at the apple porn thing i did!!!

Brokenwing

Giganaught

Nanakisan aka me

Dragoneer

DNA

Teaselbone

Blue Crow

Spary the chu

Billy the cat

LittleCharmander

ok ok i'l a macro fur freak sheesh lay off.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 5, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> Mr.Fox- Stole meh name!!


 
I beg to differ, whos the one who signed up two months before you ;P

Anyway my list is still Phil


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 5, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> I beg to differ, whos the one who signed up two months before you ;P
> 
> Anyway my list is still Phil



ok... now I'm confused of who's who 0_o


----------



## RavingRoo (Oct 5, 2008)

My favorite people are...me...me...and me! =D


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 5, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> Lonely - Sexeh beast. Need I say Moar?





Jonnaius said:


> *Lonely_Fox*: For such an awesome avatar, and comments - and for invading my head.
> 
> If you're in my dream, I luvs yu. XD Basically.





Silibus said:


> *(Year_of_the_Fox)*
> *Lonelyfox* - Prodigy




woot 3 people for me!


I am sad you forgot about me midi... T_T


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> I am sad you forgot about me midi... T_T


I'm not gonna think of everybody instantly! Consider yourself on my list.


----------



## Jack (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm cool with anyone who is cool with me.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 6, 2008)

My favs

HumanLombax- for awesomeness.

Silibus- smart with good art.

NekoFox08- smexyness.

AzurePhoenix- you funny little ahole buts I loves ya.

*Dragoneer- *LOTD for all the laughs.

And I would put myself but I suck. There's probably a few more but who knows.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> lol, I just wanna meet everyone at a con. and if anything, you'll never catch me in arizona... I've been contemplating for years of how to escape arizona, and live in chicago or san fransisco... we all know why I'd choose san fransisco


I want to meet all of my friends at a con too.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I want to meet all of my friends at a con too.



If it was only easier for us all to get to them, I hope I get to go to a con someday soon.


----------



## StormSong (Oct 6, 2008)

I have my favourites =] 

Although I might forget some...

Valkura
Nocturne
Zanzer
Because they are some of the awesomest people in the world and you know they are. EVERYONE else here is epic fail when compared to those three, but then again most people here are epic fail when compared to the drawing pin on my floor so, that doesn't say that much. Although there is a very select few I would deem respectable, that aren't going on my list.

Fox Amoore because he's an incredible musician. And that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## valkura (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok, I give.

All the Holegans, everyone who frequents that chat. <3

And you Storm, since you don't frequent it you drunk.


----------

